# Tutti contro il governo Giallo-Verde



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista. 

Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi . 

La notizia più criticata é la chiusura delle frontiere ritenuta dai soliti Radical Chic una “ roba da governo fascista” 

Pare proprio che l intero “sistema” si stia muovendo per bloccare questo governo. 

Secondo voi perché ? Cosa fa così paura ?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ *i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani*. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...



Giusto per essere precisi lo ha detto il Financial Times " Rome opens its gates to the modern barbarians"


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...


Significa che siamo sulla strada giusta


----------



## luis4 (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...



troppi rischi che fanno qualcosa che troppi non vogliono(ue, banche, multinazionali). Meglio un governo tecnico che sia al 100% al loro volere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...



A livello inernazionale un recupero anche modesto della sovranità italiana,

a livello nazionale solo propaganda, basta andare su You tube e ricontrollare gli appelli disperati di tutti gli esponenti PD e Fi a Lega e M5S per formare il governo, tutti terrorizzati dalle elezioni, parlo di gente come Brunetta, Romani, Renzi... purtroppo agli italiani piace girarsi dall'altra parte e gridare slogan che gli hanno messo in bocca altri


----------



## sacchino (17 Maggio 2018)

Siamo in guerra contro la Germania.


----------



## Milanforever63 (17 Maggio 2018)

buon segno ... molti nemici molto onore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2018)

Anche gli elettori di destra si stanno abbastanza ribellando con Sallusti per il titolo fake del Giornale sulle pensioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche gli elettori di destra si stanno abbastanza ribellando con Sallusti per il titolo fake del Giornale sulle pensioni.



Sallusti è il peggio del peggio . Peggio ancora dei radical Chic


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2018)

Io Lollo mi chiedo se abbiate letto il programma. Il capitolo 23 è esilarante...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche gli elettori di destra si stanno abbastanza ribellando con Sallusti per il titolo fake del Giornale sulle pensioni.



è quello che vorrei, non deve essere la destra a sparire,
ma la destra che ci hanno raccontato Sallustri, Sgarbi, Ferrara, Feltri, Fede e gli altri pagliacci del circo che ha messo in piedi il pregiudicato di Arcore


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io Lollo mi chiedo se abbiate letto il programma. Il capitolo 23 è esilarante...



Io mi trovo concorde. Deve nascere una banca istituzionale italiana e non speculativa. E mi meraviglio che la tua estrazione di sinistra non ti porti ad esultare su un progetto del genere ( ammesso che poi diventi realtà ) . 

Questa mattina parlando con la solita schiera di amici del PD ( Giovani Democratici ) abbiamo concluso che questo contratto di governo doveva essere la base di partenza su cui avrebbe dovuto lavorare il PD nei 5 anni buttati nel cesso. 

Se il PD avesse proposto queste leggi oggi starebbe al 60% , cosa che ovviamente non ha fatto e non farà mai per colpa dei solito vecchi parrucconi che infettano il partito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2018)

Comunque se gli attacchi sono del tenore di questa gallina,
ascoltatela attentamente...






In pratica chiede a Salvini di non fidarsi del M5S, così tanto perchè l'ha deciso lei, visto che non riporta argomentazioni,
fra l'altro trattando da idiota il suo alleato a cui dovrebbe dare carta bianca visti gli accordi pre elettorali

poi mette in mezzo temi a cui in questo momento frega a nessuno come la Jus soli (non mi pare una battaglia del M5S) e l'adozione per le coppie gay (magari fossero questi i problemi degli italiani)

Poi in pratica approva tutto il programma, ma fà capire che può realizzarlo solo lei, magari assieme a Berlusconi che ha tutt'altre idee,
insomma rosica perchè esclusa


----------



## Goro (17 Maggio 2018)

Salvini e Di Maio a più persone danno fastidio e meglio è, troppi status quo radicati da movimentare


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...



Finchè sti miserabili ci danno contro vuol dire che stiamo andando nella direzione giusta.
Sono come i liberali giolittiani post prima guerra mondiale: un relitto del passato che deve essere smaltito nell'apposito bidone.

La sinistra progressista filobanche e politically correct è MORTA ovunque.
Prima se ne fanno una ragione, prima la smetteranno di spaccarsi il fegato parlando dai loro palchetti marci di presunta superiorità morale dove si sono messi.
Peccato che sotto non ci sia piu nessuno ad ascoltarli.
Traditori della patria.


----------



## James Watson (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi trovo concorde. Deve nascere una banca istituzionale italiana e non speculativa. E mi meraviglio che la tua estrazione di sinistra non ti porti ad esultare su un progetto del genere ( ammesso che poi diventi realtà ) .



Guarda Lollo che questa roba "innovativa" e "del cambiamento" si chiamava "Cassa depositi e prestiti"....


più in generale, voi credete veramente che non sapessero che scrivere in un documento che chiederai di non pagare il debito pubblico avrebbe fatto salire lo spread?
Anche un bambino capirebbe che lo hanno fatto apposta per far scattare la reazione "Allo spread, allo spread!!!". E visto che l'effetto "aumento spread" --> "peggioramento vita quotidiana" non è autoevidente e immediato poi sarebbe scattata la controreazione "Preoccupatevi delle persone vere, non dello spread!" lanciata dal prode grillino rimasto fuori dal Parlamento.
Se pensate che non era tutto previsto non avete capito con chi abbiamo a che fare. Gli altri non sono tutti scemi, anzi...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si evince dai giornali, Tv, e media in generale sono tutti più o meno allineati nel ritenere il nuovo governo nascente italiano come la più grande minaccia SocioPoliticoEconomica per l UE e regime Europeista.
> 
> Su lo spread, giù le borse, “ i barbari stanno arrivando a Roma” titola uno dei più famosi giornali italiani. Oggi la Repubblica e Libero titolano contro Salvini e Di Maio a mani basse campando scuse molto ambigue “ vi tagliano le pensioni “ tuona il Tempo senza specificare che il contratto di governo si taglia le pensioni ma sopra i 5.000€ per chi non ha versato i contributi .
> 
> ...



Comblottohh!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Guarda Lollo che questa roba "innovativa" e "del cambiamento" si chiamava "Cassa depositi e prestiti"....
> 
> 
> più in generale, voi credete veramente che non sapessero che scrivere in un documento che chiederai di non pagare il debito pubblico avrebbe fatto salire lo spread?
> ...



Che è tutta sta dietrologia  

ti ripeto la cosa fondamentale : *Se e ripeto SE veramente faranno le cose che hanno scritto sono tutto quello che avrebbe dovuto fare il PD per contrastare la catastrofe Berlusconiana invece sono andati a braccetto con il diavolo ( patto del Nazareno ) . *


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comblottohh!



Comunque non mi hai ancora risposto, cosa non ti piace del progetto di governo ? A me pare proprio che ci siamo 10/12 leggi che anche il nano avrebbe dovuto fare.


----------



## luis4 (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi trovo concorde. Deve nascere una banca istituzionale italiana e non speculativa. E mi meraviglio che la tua estrazione di sinistra non ti porti ad esultare su un progetto del genere ( ammesso che poi diventi realtà ) .


Non succederà mai, chi stampa i soldi e ce li presta a strozzo sarà disposto pure a mandare i carri armati.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque non mi hai ancora risposto, cosa non ti piace del progetto di governo ? A me pare proprio che ci siamo 10/12 leggi che anche il nano avrebbe dovuto fare.



Luci e ombre,ottimi progetti e altri meno buoni. Ottimo finalmente il taglio delle pensioni d'oro e il calo delle tasse. Non concordo sul vincolo di mandato. Comunque sul programma giudizio "timidamente" positivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Luci e ombre,ottimi progetti e altri meno buoni. Ottimo finalmente il taglio delle pensioni d'oro e il calo delle tasse. Non concordo sul vincolo di mandato. Comunque sul programma giudizio "timidamente" positivo



Ti fa onore. Non l'avrei mai detto ma finalmente se guardi le cose in modo obbiettivo vedrai che i 5stelle non sono il male assoluto come i media li dipingono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] cosa ne pensi ?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi trovo concorde. Deve nascere una banca istituzionale italiana e non speculativa. E mi meraviglio che la tua estrazione di sinistra non ti porti ad esultare su un progetto del genere ( ammesso che poi diventi realtà ) .
> 
> Questa mattina parlando con la solita schiera di amici del PD ( Giovani Democratici ) abbiamo concluso che questo contratto di governo doveva essere la base di partenza su cui avrebbe dovuto lavorare il PD nei 5 anni buttati nel cesso.
> 
> Se il PD avesse proposto queste leggi oggi starebbe al 60% , cosa che ovviamente non ha fatto e non farà mai per colpa dei solito vecchi parrucconi che infettano il partito.



La Cassa Depositi e Prestiti


----------



## Victorss (17 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comblottohh!



Ecco qua, però poi quando siete voi a vedere dietrologie dietro le cose va bene no? Sta roba di scrivere "comblottohhh" sotto ogni cosa è diventata veramente stucchevole ed infantile.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque se gli attacchi sono del tenore di questa gallina,
> ascoltatela attentamente...
> 
> 
> ...


Meloni è quella che ha votato la Legge Fornero, ricordiamolo e chi le sta attorno è pure peggio. FDI-Alleanza Nazionale poi è sempre stata la più grossa presa in giro per un vero elettore di destra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque se gli attacchi sono del tenore di questa gallina,
> ascoltatela attentamente...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma la Meloni si è persa gli occhiolini pro Europa di Belusconi ?
a momenti gli dava la lingua in bocca....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] cosa ne pensi ?


Guarda, io mi definisco una persona di sinistra e per questo motivo non mi sta piacendo un granché questo contratto di governo; certo, sapevo che votare il M5S non avrebbe significato votare un partito laburista o socialdemocratico - quelli veri, non il PD -, ma c'erano delle proposte dei 5S che condividevo e c'era uno sguardo a sinistra che apprezzavo, sguardo che l'alleanza con Salvini sta spostando sempre di più a destra. 
Innanzitutto, mi sembra che il M5S si stia facendo letteralmente fagocitare dalla Lega in materia fiscale, praticamente accettando la flat tax salviniana, visto che la proposta 5 stelle era di ridisegnare gli scaglioni, pur mantenendo aliquote fino al 42%; questo non mi soddisfa, perché io sono un sostenitore dell'IRPEF come fu concepito inizialmente (scaglioni dal 10% al 70%) e non sono persuaso dalla teoria dei tagli per stimolare la crescita, ma mi son voluto accontentare delle riforme previste dal M5S, che, per lo meno, non avevano in programma di tagliare troppo l'attuale gettito fiscale; adesso, invece, mi ritrovo un Movimento che ha lasciato campo libero alla Lega. 
C'è chi dice che tagliare così tanto le tasse stimolerebbe la crescita, ma - posto che non è necessariamente vera questa teoria - lo stato sociale come lo mantieni? 
Ammettiamo pure che le PMI ripartano, ma la sanità e la scuola che necessiterebbero di finanziamenti pubblici? Nel contratto si parla di tutelare il principio universalistico sul quale è stato fondato il SSN, ma a me sembrano soltanto belle parole, perché si parla anche di finanziarlo tramite gettito fiscale e se allo stato entrerà di meno nelle tasche, come lo finanzierà questo sistema sanitario? Possibilmente peggiorerà e, come in materia fiscale, mi aspettavo che le cose almeno non peggiorassero, al netto del fatto che per me il SSN dovrebbe ritornare a com'era stato concepito nel 1978, cioè senza ticket, gratuito, statale e non più regionalizzato ed aziendalizzato (riconversione delle ASL in USL).
Idem la scuola: tante belle parole sul superamento della Buona scuola e poi? Come si accorderanno? Perché va bene tagliare le riforme della Buona scuola, ma il M5S, nel programma, ha scritto di volere l'abolizione dei finanziamenti pubblici - aspetto fondamentale - alle scuole paritarie, mentre Salvini vuole mantenere intatto l'attuale sistema di finanziamento scolastico; come si accorderanno? Ma a me sembra, semplicemente, che la scuola non sia un tema primario nell'agenda del nuovo governo, un po' come la sanità.
Capitolo pensioni: né carne, né pesce, perché è ok il superamento della Fornero, ma per fare cosa? Per ritornare al contributivo post Dini? Io sono un sostenitore del retributivo; quindi, ammetterei il miglioramento rispetto alla nefasta riforma Fornero, ma un banale ritorno al contributivo diniano non sarebbe poi questo "cambiamento".
Certo, alcune cose mi piacciono; ad esempio, sono assolutamente d'accordo con la proposta di separazione bancaria, tra banche commerciali e banche d'investimento, abolendo la tremenda legge Amato, visto che in tempi di globalizzazione finanziaria un minimo di regolamentazione è necessaria, ma finiscono qui in politica interna le cose che apprezzo.
In politica estera, poi, sono anche d'accordo con la ridiscussione dei trattati di Maastricht (ma per fare cosa? Per fare più spesa pubblica o per continuare a non farla, però da sovrani? Punto di domanda) e degli accordi come il Fiscal Compact, oltre che dell'abolizione delle sanzioni alla Russia, ma pesando sulla bilancia cosa mi piace e cosa non mi piace, non sono un granché soddisfatto.
Certo, cosa mi aspettavo votando M5S? Mi illudevo che avessero maggior coscienza ideologica e forse mi illudevo troppo che ce l'avessero a sinistra, ma comunque non posso dirmi pentito del voto, perché, ahimé, io sono sprovvisto di un partito che mi rappresenti a sinistra, visto che il governo Renzi ha messo in atto cose ben peggiori di questo ipotetico contratto; il mio è un dilemma che non nasce con questo contratto, ma molto prima.
Ora, non voglio dire che questo governo sarebbe un disastro, come fanno molti - anzi, se possibile, potrebbero migliorare le cose, anche se quella flat tax mi preoccupa non poco -, ma non mi sembra nemmeno che questo possa essere il governo del cambiamento; d'altronde che vuol dire cambiamento? Smettiamola con la retorica secondo cui non esistano più destra e sinistra; sinistra e destra esisteranno sempre, fin quando esisteranno gli stati di diritto; quindi, bisogna capire che cambiamento si vorrà fare: il governo del cambiamento a destra o il governo del cambiamento a sinistra? Beh, penso più a destra, visto che il M5S si sta rivelando, nonostante il peso elettorale, un contenitore ideologico indefinito che, in questa fattispecie politica, si sta facendo trainare dalla Lega. 
Questi non vogliono essere insulti al M5S, occhio, ma una constatazione meramente politica; io il M5S lo vorrei sempre al governo, ma, ahimé, ci è capitato con la Lega, mentre io lo vorrei con un partito di sinistra - sì, perché il M5S si sta confermando come un partito di centro politicamente ondivago, che deve farsi guidare dai suoi alleati, anche se con meno elettori, proprio come faceva la DC.
Forse mi sono spinto ben oltre quanto volessi sapere, ma ho colto l'occasione per una valutazione politica complessiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda, io mi definisco una persona di sinistra e per questo motivo non mi sta piacendo un granché questo contratto di governo; certo, sapevo che votare il M5S non avrebbe significato votare un partito laburista o socialdemocratico - quelli veri, non il PD -, ma c'erano delle proposte dei 5S che condividevo e c'era uno sguardo a sinistra che apprezzavo, sguardo che l'alleanza con Salvini sta spostando sempre di più a destra.
> Innanzitutto, mi sembra che il M5S si stia facendo letteralmente fagocitare dalla Lega in materia fiscale, praticamente accettando la flat tax salviniana, visto che la proposta 5 stelle era di ridisegnare gli scaglioni, pur mantenendo aliquote fino al 42%; questo non mi soddisfa, perché io sono un sostenitore dell'IRPEF come fu concepito inizialmente (scaglioni dal 10% al 70%) e non sono persuaso dalla teoria dei tagli per stimolare la crescita, ma mi son voluto accontentare delle riforme previste dal M5S, che, per lo meno, non avevano in programma di tagliare troppo l'attuale gettito fiscale; adesso, invece, mi ritrovo un Movimento che ha lasciato campo libero alla Lega.
> C'è chi dice che tagliare così tanto le tasse stimolerebbe la crescita, ma - posto che non è necessariamente vera questa teoria - lo stato sociale come lo mantieni?
> Ammettiamo pure che le PMI ripartano, ma la sanità e la scuola che necessiterebbero di finanziamenti pubblici? Nel contratto si parla di tutelare il principio universalistico sul quale è stato fondato il SSN, ma a me sembrano soltanto belle parole, perché si parla anche di finanziarlo tramite gettito fiscale e se allo stato entrerà di meno nelle tasche, come lo finanzierà questo sistema sanitario? Possibilmente peggiorerà e, come in materia fiscale, mi aspettavo che le cose almeno non peggiorassero, al netto del fatto che per me il SSN dovrebbe ritornare a com'era stato concepito nel 1978, cioè senza ticket, gratuito, statale e non più regionalizzato ed aziendalizzato (riconversione delle ASL in USL).
> ...



90minuti di applausi. Non fa una piega.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 90minuti di applausi. Non fa una piega.


Ti ringrazio, ma, come avrai potuto capire, io non sono contento di quest'alleanza, mentre tu mi sembri molto positivo; quindi qual è la tua opinione? Io, come scrivevo su, se non mi posso pentire delle ragioni per le quali sostenevo il Movimento prima dell'accordo con la Lega - soprattutto in assenza di una sinistra che mi rappresentasse -, mi devo pentire adesso proprio per quell'accordo, visto che mai, forse ingenuamente, me lo sarei aspettato prima. Insomma, stando così le cose, non credo che voterei ancora M5S.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Maggio 2018)

anche se sono molto scettico di un probabile governo m5s-lega, gli attacchi da parte del mondo delle banche e di certi politici europei non e' accettabile..ancora non si sono insediati e gia' si fa la guerra.. i giornali come repubblica, libero, la stampa non sono obbiettivi, critica si ma non catastrofismo..e un giornale nazionale dovrebbe ( no ha il dovere) di non accettare attacchi fuori dall'italia, la politica interna italiana e' soltato un problema italiano, niente veti.
E lo ripeto un governo giallo verde per me non che mi entusiasma..ma vediamo..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Maggio 2018)

Non ho letto (ancora) il contratto...

Spero però che ci sia la fine dei finanziamenti pubblici all'editoria... In pratica i cittadini pagano per essere disinformati e presi per i fondelli...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2018)

Altra fake news di Sallusti per attaccare Salvini: "Salvini si piega a Di Maio su immigrazione e islam".

Nell'articolo vengono spacciate per definitive cose vecchie o descritte in modo fazioso.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Maggio 2018)

Programma ridicolo basato su fuffa e ampiamente irrealizzabile.

Povera italia, di dolore ostello, nave senza cocchiere in gran tempesta, non donna di famiglia ma bordello (Cit.).


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Programma ridicolo basato su fuffa e ampiamente irrealizzabile.
> 
> Povera italia, di dolore ostello, nave senza cocchiere in gran tempesta, non donna di famiglia ma bordello (Cit.).



Perdonami io non capisco questa posizione, in base a che cosa stabilisci che un programma sia realizzabile o meno? Se tu fossi un professore di Economia o un esperto in materia ( come le persone che sono state interpellate per scrivere e redigere le regole economiche di questo contratto ) potresti capire , puoi argomentare e spiegare il perché ? 

Se buttiamo le parole a caso anche per me la luna è fatta di formaggio e tutte le persone che da 100 anni sostengono che sia un satellite sono degli incompetenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altra fake news di Sallusti per attaccare Salvini: "Salvini si piega a Di Maio su immigrazione e islam".
> 
> Nell'articolo vengono spacciate per definitive cose vecchie o descritte in modo fazioso.




Quando vi dico che il giorno che chiuderanno per sempre i finanziamenti pubblici sarà all'editoria sarà una festa e sarà comunque troppo tardi.


----------



## evangel33 (18 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdonami io non capisco questa posizione, in base a che cosa stabilisci che un programma sia realizzabile o meno? Se tu fossi un professore di Economia o un esperto in materia ( come le persone che sono state interpellate per scrivere e redigere le regole economiche di questo contratto ) potresti capire , puoi argomentare e spiegare il perché ?
> 
> Se buttiamo le parole a caso anche per me la luna è fatta di formaggio e tutte le persone che da 100 anni sostengono che sia un satellite sono degli incompetenti.



Hai visto Cottarelli cosa ha pubblicato ieri sera? Diciamo che lui può essere descritto come un esperto in materia economica no?


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2018)

Cottarelli è un altro cialtrone che continua a ripetere i soliti mantra neoliberisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Hai visto Cottarelli cosa ha pubblicato ieri sera? Diciamo che lui può essere descritto come un esperto in materia economica no?



La critica di Cottarelli era riferita alla richiesta di riduzione del debito di 250milioni che non c'è nella versione finale del contratto. Quindi anche questa volta la critica è al vento.


----------



## evangel33 (18 Maggio 2018)

No evidentemente non l'avete vista nessuno dei due. L'ha anche pubblicata Mentana pochi minuti fa su Facebook.
Non è un'opinione ma sono i dati dei costi e delle coperture scritti nel programma di governo di Lega e M5S
Ora si può essere a favore o meno delle forze politiche che sostengono questo governo, ma i dati sono oggettivi.
Oltre 100 miliardi di buco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> No evidentemente non l'avete vista nessuno dei due. L'ha anche pubblicata Mentana pochi minuti fa su Facebook.
> Non è un'opinione ma sono i dati dei costi e delle coperture scritti nel programma di governo di Lega e M5S
> Ora si può essere a favore o meno delle forze politiche che sostengono questo governo, ma i dati sono oggettivi.
> Oltre 100 miliardi di buco...



E allora ? *quando il PD salvava banca Etruria o regalava 109 miliardi di euro ai gestori delle SLOT MACHINE* non mi pare proprio che qualcuno abbia alzato il dito. 

Quindi che la smettessero di rompere le palle e li lasciassero lavorare.


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> No evidentemente non l'avete vista nessuno dei due. L'ha anche pubblicata Mentana pochi minuti fa su Facebook.
> Non è un'opinione ma sono i dati dei costi e delle coperture scritti nel programma di governo di Lega e M5S
> Ora si può essere a favore o meno delle forze politiche che sostengono questo governo, ma i dati sono oggettivi.
> Oltre 100 miliardi di buco...



E quindi? Che facciamo? Non facciamo niente perché sennò non potremo mai realizzare il pareggio di bilancio? È inutile che Cottarelli e co. cadono dalle nuvole tirando fuori la storia delle coperture, anche perché continuando a ripetere le solite politiche tanto care a loro il debito pubblico addirittura è peggiorato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Programma ridicolo basato su fuffa e ampiamente irrealizzabile.
> 
> Povera italia, di dolore ostello, nave senza cocchiere in gran tempesta, non donna di famiglia ma bordello (Cit.).



Perdonami se non considero sufficientemente adeguate le tue capacità di oracolo, statista ed economista, per prenderle in considerazione solo sulla buona fede,
magari se ci posti dei dati reali ci possiamo ragionare sopra


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E quindi? Che facciamo? Non facciamo niente perché sennò non potremo mai realizzare il pareggio di bilancio? È inutile che Cottarelli e co. cadono dalle nuvole tirando fuori la storia delle coperture, anche perché continuando a ripetere le solite politiche tanto care a loro il debito pubblico addirittura è peggiorato.



Ma poi indipendentemente da quello , quando il PD ha regolato 109 miliardi di euro ai gestori delle Slot con il condono OGNI DISCORSO SULLE COPERTURE DECADE.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

*Salvataggio banche da parte dei governi PD : 33 miliardi di euro. 
Condono multa alle multinazionale delle Slot : 109 miliardi di euro.*

Basta stop, il discorso "coperture" finisce qui. uno stato che getta al vento 150miliardi di euro per 2 cose che ETICAMENTE, politicamente e socialmente sono assurde non si deve permettere di criticare un contratto di governo scritto per il bene collettivo. 

Prendete sti 150 miliardi e usateli per il contratto di governo gialloverde e vedete quante persone aiutiamo e non usiamo soldi per ingrassare pancioni schifosi ladroni .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> No evidentemente non l'avete vista nessuno dei due. L'ha anche pubblicata Mentana pochi minuti fa su Facebook.
> Non è un'opinione ma sono i dati dei costi e delle coperture scritti nel programma di governo di Lega e M5S
> Ora si può essere a favore o meno delle forze politiche che sostengono questo governo, ma i dati sono oggettivi.
> Oltre 100 miliardi di buco...



Però magari dovreste imparare a distinguere la propaganda dalla realtà, chiaro che c'è in atto un attacco da parte di tutta la casta per depotenziare l'eventuale governo.

Proviamo ad analizzare questo documento, ma prima occorre chiarire 2/3 punti fondamentali:

Cottarelli visto che qualcuno l'ha messo in mezzo a sproposito, ha dichiarato che sarebbe disponibile a guidare questo governo e che le proposte contenute a suo parere funzioneranno, unico dettame, anche se non da poco, le misure andranno prese gradualmente in maniera da non esporre il paese a rischi finanziari al momento non prevedibili (come nuove crisi internazionali) sono certo che la cosa sia già in preventivo anche a Salvini e Di Maio.

I governi da Monti in avanti hanno azzerato il pil italiano e contemporaneamente creato un buco di 100 M annui sul debito pubblico, al momento senza possibilità di migliorarlo, visto che addirittura erano in preventivo ulteriori aumenti IVA che avrebbero stroncato ulteriormente la già bassissima ripresa.

Lega e M5S partirebbero da circa un surplus di quasi 100 M che sarebbero i soldi che i piddini hanno ritenuto di regalare alle lobby delle banche e del gioco d'azzardo nel loro quinquennio di governo.

Allora vedendo il documento tutti possono notare che vi sono solo voci di spesa e praticamente nessuna d'entrata, è già qui si capisce che è pura malafede.
Io dico solo che se si rientrasse di una parte di nero e si alzerebbe di, le coperture sarebbero automatiche. 2/3 punti il PIL, cosa già realtà in altre parti d'europa in cui non hanno avuto la sventura di essere governati da Monti e il PD

Ora andiamo a verificare le voci di spesa:
Flat tax, 50 M a parte che è solo una previsione, appunto non tiene conto di recupero di nero, pace fiscale (O condono come preferite), eventuale aumento di PIL, poi la cosa sarà certamente progressiva e saranno comunque eliminate delle detrazioni fasulle.

Sterilizzazione clausole di salvaguardia 12.5 M, qui è palesemente malafede, queste non sono uscite, al massimo mancate entrate, ma nemmeno, sarebbero la mazzata definitiva sulla nostra economia, sono talmente fuori dalla realtà che nemmeno il pd si è sentito di applicarle, ha voluto lasciare la patata bollente in mano al futuro governo. non possono essere inserite nel bilancio.

eliminazione accise benzina 6 M, qui credo che sia un proposito, non penso sarà applicata nei primi anni di legislatura, al massimo sarà la tipica azione propagandistica a fine legislatura

Reddito di cittadinanza 17 M, per me inutile parlarne, forma assistenziale presente in tutta europa, costa ma è come pensare di togliere la sanità gratuita o la protezione civile. Semplicemente deve essere prevista in ogni stato, non può rientrare nelle spese supplementari.

Rafforzamento centri impiego: 2 M per esperienza diretta non è che funzionano male, quello di Milano è proprio fermo, o si chiudono e si risparmia qualcosa o si mettono in moto, al momento sono solo ulteriori soldi sperperati dal pd.

Le altre voci non le considero, perchè sono normali punti di spesa di qualsiasi programma di governo.

Ripeto ovviamente non è stata riportata nessuna copertura, figuriamoci se non ne sono state già previste, al massimo una volta conosciute si potrà discutere se possono essere realmente efficaci.


----------



## evangel33 (18 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi indipendentemente da quello , quando il PD ha regolato 109 miliardi di euro ai gestori delle Slot con il condono OGNI DISCORSO SULLE COPERTURE DECADE.



Ah ancora siamo alla storia delle Slot Machine?

Cerco allora di spiegarla in modo semplice, mettendoli a conoscenza di chi non sa di che cosa si parla ma anche di chi sa ma li riporta in modo errato.

Nel 2004 (governo Berlusconi) si approva un’ulteriore liberalizzazione del settore del gioco d’azzardo, permettendo la diffusione di un nuovo tipo di slot machine. Era previsto che ognuna di queste macchine fosse collegata alla centrale della società di controllo SoGei, così da misurare quante giocate si effettuavano e così da essere precisi nel calcolo delle tasse che le società ci dovevano pagare sopra. 

Dieci società che si occupano di gioco d’azzardo decisero di entrare nel settore, acquistando e installando slot machine: ma per i primi due anni di attività, tra il 2005 e il 2007, nessuna slot machine venne collegata alla rete. Quindi le slot non trasmettevano dati a SoGei e il fisco non poteva sapere quanto denaro circolasse attraverso le slot. Nel 2007 la Corte dei Conti incaricò la Guardia di Finanza di indagare. 

*Il rapporto della GdF diceva che le dieci società avrebbero dovuto pagare una multa di 98 miliardi * cioè più o meno l’intero fatturato del settore di due anni.

*Ma le società del gioco d’azzardo non sono mai state condannate a versare questa cifra. *
La Corte dei Conti nella sua sentenza del 2012 rilevò che non c’era solo il problema che le slot erano state scollegate dalla rete per fare guadagni in nero, ma che anche tutto l’intero sistema di controlli aveva fallito per 2 anni interi permettendo che tutto ciò accadesse.
* La Corte quindi stabilì nel 2012 che le società erano tenute a risarcire soltanto 2,5 miliardi di euro.*

Quindi non sono stati i governi a fare sconti sulla multa da 98 miliardi. Sono stati gli stessi giudici, in completa autonomia, a decidere di utilizzare criteri differenti per stabilire l’entità del danno, soprattutto perché nella vicenda ci sono grandi responsabilità delle autorità di controllo che per ben due anni hanno accettato una situazione chiaramente irregolare e di cui erano perfettamente a conoscenza (nella sentenza vengono infatti condannati anche dei dirigenti delle autorità di controllo).


----------



## Devil man (18 Maggio 2018)

Basta che tolgono lo schifo di legge sui vaccini della Lorenzin che entrambi hanno detto di togliere..ora voglio vedere.


----------



## cris (18 Maggio 2018)

A mio avviso, introducendo la flat tax, dando quindi un "pro" agli imprenditori e in generale ai più benestanti, bisognerebbe anche introdurre, con pena certa, il carcere per evasione fiscale o in generale per chi agisce in malafede allo scopo di raggirare il pagamento di tasse. L'italia è un paese di furbi, non dimentichiamocelo.

In generale, sono curioso di vedere nella pratica cosa ne uscirà da questo governo.


----------



## PM3 (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> No evidentemente non l'avete vista nessuno dei due. L'ha anche pubblicata Mentana pochi minuti fa su Facebook.
> Non è un'opinione ma sono i dati dei costi e delle coperture scritti nel programma di governo di Lega e M5S
> Ora si può essere a favore o meno delle forze politiche che sostengono questo governo, ma i dati sono oggettivi.
> Oltre 100 miliardi di buco...



Questo è un esempio della nuova cultura economica che cercano di inculcarci i mass media.
Ti faccio un paragone. 
Io azienda X devo acquistare un macchinario. Mi fermo ai costi, o penso anche ai benefici che arrecherebbe in futuro? 
Ad oggi lo acquisto a debito, sapendo che mi porterà a dei benefici.
Quando tu abbassi le tasse, diminuisce il beneficio tratto dagli evasori in relazioni al rischio di evadere...
Le clausole di salvaguardia sarebbero l'ennesima manovra recessiva...
Tutte le altre sono, come giustamente descritto, manovre espansive, che danno ricchezza a dei cittadini che verrà reintrodotta nel mercato. La finalità è ovvia, manovre espansive per uscire dalla recessione, quindi aumentare la crescita, aumentare il Pil.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Maggio 2018)

il buco di 100 Milliardi non e' giusto questa grafica non e' obbiettiva, un buco ci sara man non sara' cosi' alto, con la riduzione delle tasse sulle imprese e sui cittadini, le imprese possono piu' investire e i cittadini hanno piu' soldi nelle tasche, piu' produzioni e consumi, lo stato incassa di piu', attualmente l'italia cresce del 1,5 % presumimamo che l'economia crec´scerebbe del 2,5 % lo statto incassa da 30 a 40 Milliardi di euro in piu' per ogni decimale da 3-4 Millardi di euro, il buco sarebbe di 60 milliardi, dove si potrebbe risparmiare e' nella riforma delle regioni e dei comuni, meno regioni e i comuni piu piccoli dovrebbero mettersi insieme, si potrebbe rispramiare altri 20 milliardi di euro, poi enti inutili corpo di polizia carabinieri e polizia bastano, guardia di finanza non serve dovrebbe essere incorporata tra la polizia o carabinieri, e siam o meno 40 milliardi


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdonami io non capisco questa posizione, in base a che cosa stabilisci che un programma sia realizzabile o meno? Se tu fossi un professore di Economia o un esperto in materia ( come le persone che sono state interpellate per scrivere e redigere le regole economiche di questo contratto ) potresti capire , puoi argomentare e spiegare il perché ?
> 
> Se buttiamo le parole a caso anche per me la luna è fatta di formaggio e tutte le persone che da 100 anni sostengono che sia un satellite sono degli incompetenti.



Non mi serve citare il mio cursus scolastico (2 lauree + mba) per farmi un'opinione sul loro programma.
Ma visto che insisti, ti invito a postarmi 1 per 1 i vari punti del loro programma con la tua spiegazione e la mia risposta.


----------



## PM3 (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Non mi serve citare il mio cursus scolastico (2 lauree + mba) per farmi un'opinione sul loro programma.
> Ma visto che insisti, ti invito a postarmi 1 per 1 i vari punti del loro programma con la tua spiegazione e la mia risposta.



Spiegalo tu dalla tue due lauree al mba...
Perché deve spiegarlo lui?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il buco di 100 Milliardi non e' giusto questa grafica non e' obbiettiva, un buco ci sara man non sara' cosi' alto, con la riduzione delle tasse sulle imprese e sui cittadini, le imprese possono piu' investire e i cittadini hanno piu' soldi nelle tasche, piu' produzioni e consumi, lo stato incassa di piu', attualmente l'italia cresce del 1,5 % presumimamo che l'economia crec´scerebbe del 2,5 % lo statto incassa da 30 a 40 Milliardi di euro in piu' per ogni decimale da 3-4 Millardi di euro, il buco sarebbe di 60 milliardi, dove si potrebbe risparmiare e' nella riforma delle regioni e dei comuni, meno regioni e i comuni piu piccoli dovrebbero mettersi insieme, si potrebbe rispramiare altri 20 milliardi di euro, poi enti inutili corpo di polizia carabinieri e polizia bastano, guardia di finanza non serve dovrebbe essere incorporata tra la polizia o carabinieri, e siam o meno 40 milliardi



certo ma la propaganda filo Radical Chic queste cose non le considera, sei matto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Non mi serve citare il mio cursus scolastico (2 lauree + mba) per farmi un'opinione sul loro programma.
> Ma visto che insisti, ti invito a postarmi 1 per 1 i vari punti del loro programma con la tua spiegazione e la mia risposta.



Io ? fallo tu con 2 lauree + mba e esponici quali sono le tue perplessità. Poi magari le inoltro al Blogghe che ritiene le tue opinioni piu autorevoli di quelle sentite da parte di 5stelle e lega e ti chiama a fare il ministro dell economia. 

Ps: Si scherza è. Si sta discutendo e basta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ah ancora siamo alla storia delle Slot Machine?
> 
> Cerco allora di spiegarla in modo semplice, mettendoli a conoscenza di chi non sa di che cosa si parla ma anche di chi sa ma li riporta in modo errato.
> 
> ...



Ah beh, quindi non riscontri delle responsabilità del governo dell'epoca?
girala come vuoi i soldi sono stati regalati

NOn so se la responsabilità cada sul governo Berlusconi o quelli seguenti, ma già questo basta e avanza per non volerli più coinvolti nella gestione della cosa pubblica.
Ma poi visto che di riffa o di raffa i regali erano stati fatti, prevedere un aumento di fiscalità per queste imprese sarebbe stato il minimo... ragazzi hanno messo tasse sulle E cig, distruggendo il settore e minando la salute di molti fumatori era così scandaloso penalizzare il gioco d'azzardo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahahah si tirano fuori i curriculum

Per caso qualcuno ha conseguito un master in "io ve l'avevo detto" ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Non mi serve citare il mio cursus scolastico (2 lauree + mba) per farmi un'opinione sul loro programma.
> Ma visto che insisti, ti invito a postarmi 1 per 1 i vari punti del loro programma con la tua spiegazione e la mia risposta.



Laurearsi vuol dire apprendere, ed è indiscutibilmente un gran merito

Stabilito ciò, ti potrei fornire una lista infinita di persone non in grado di mettere in atto proficuamente le proprie competenze,

ti potrei anche fornire una lista interminabile di persone ammirevoli arrivate alla laurea grazie a sforzi immensi e nottate consumate a memorizzare concetti al di sopra delle loro capacità 

Ma magari mi basterebbe citarti la lista dei ministri laureati che hanno mandato in rovina il paese 

Non fraintendere, la laurea dovrebbe essere il requisito minimo per potersi occupare di certi argomenti,
ma poi subentrano in campo le capacità e quelle nessun titolo di studio può assicurartele


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Non mi serve citare il mio cursus scolastico (2 lauree + mba) per farmi un'opinione sul loro programma.
> Ma visto che insisti, ti invito a postarmi 1 per 1 i vari punti del loro programma con la tua spiegazione e la mia risposta.



Se la laurea diventa oggetto da esibire, evidentemente non ne è stato inteso appieno il reale significato.
La laurea altro non è che l'inizio di un apprendimento molto più vasto, non certo un pulpito che permette di ergersi al di sopra degli altri.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la laurea diventa oggetto da esibire, evidentemente non ne è stato inteso appieno il reale significato.
> La laurea altro non è che l'inizio di un apprendimento molto più vasto, non certo un pulpito che permette di ergersi al di sopra degli altri.



grazie al ***** mi verrebbe da risponderti.
Certamente non è una laurea che definisce il livello di comprensione di un argomento e la autorevolezza dell'opinione ma visto che era sotteso nel post iniziale (o cosi ho equivocato) ho voluto solo porre l'accento sul fatto hce mi ritengo sufficentemente preparato per criticare un argomento. Ma l'onere della prova spetta a chi ha lanciato la proposta e, al netto della cortina fumogena sparsa attorno, giustificare quanto sostenuto. Cosa che la lega ed il M5S non hanno fatto perchè nel contratto (una triste rivisitazione del più famoso contratto sottoposto dal nostro ex amato bresidente agli italiani) non è specificato nel dettaglio da dove attingere le risorse e quali saranno/sarebbero i benefici reali per gli italiani e non per gli elettori, tralasciando le naturali reazioni internazionali.

L'exploit del M5S in alcune zone non è determinato solo dalla stanchezza verso una vecchia politica ma anche e sopratutto dalla faciloneria delle proposte lanciate, buone a conquistarsi il voto ma irrealizzabili di fatto, a patto di far saltare letteralmente i conti dello stato, e con un effetto fortemente depressivo sull'economia .

Che Dio ce ne scampi. Ma se salvini e di maio dovessero realmente riuscire nel loro intento, avendo vinto hanno diritto&dovere di governare, allora anche gli italiani che li hanno votati saranno chiamati a pagare il prezzo della loro follia e capiranno l'errore fatto anche se sarà tardi per sempre e l'italia cosi come l'abbiamo conosciuta oggi, finirà sommersa dai debiti dipesi dalla loro beata ignoranza.

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> se salvini e di maio dovessero realmente riuscire nel loro intento, avendo vinto hanno diritto&dovere di governare, allora anche gli italiani che li hanno votati saranno chiamati a pagare il prezzo della loro follia e capiranno l'errore fatto anche se sarà tardi per sempre e l'italia cosi come l'abbiamo conosciuta oggi, finirà sommersa dai debiti dipesi dalla loro beata ignoranza.
> 
> .


Fosse così (se!), quantomeno cadremo avendoci provato. perchè dare un nuovo governo all'attuale sinistra o attuale destra sarebbe stata una follia e un'ingiustizia autoinflitta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Laurearsi vuol dire apprendere, ed è indiscutibilmente un gran merito
> 
> Stabilito ciò, ti potrei fornire una lista infinita di persone non in grado di mettere in atto proficuamente le proprie competenze,
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi preoccupa è che molte volte gli studi invece di aprire la mente la chiudono. Non si esce mai dai binari prestabiliti.


----------



## PM3 (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> grazie al ***** mi verrebbe da risponderti.
> Certamente non è una laurea che definisce il livello di comprensione di un argomento e la autorevolezza dell'opinione ma visto che era sotteso nel post iniziale (o cosi ho equivocato) ho voluto solo porre l'accento sul fatto hce mi ritengo sufficentemente preparato per criticare un argomento. Ma l'onere della prova spetta a chi ha lanciato la proposta e, al netto della cortina fumogena sparsa attorno, giustificare quanto sostenuto. Cosa che la lega ed il M5S non hanno fatto perchè nel contratto (una triste rivisitazione del più famoso contratto sottoposto dal nostro ex amato bresidente agli italiani) non è specificato nel dettaglio da dove attingere le risorse e quali saranno/sarebbero i benefici reali per gli italiani e non per gli elettori, tralasciando le naturali reazioni internazionali.
> 
> L'exploit del M5S in alcune zone non è determinato solo dalla stanchezza verso una vecchia politica ma anche e sopratutto dalla faciloneria delle proposte lanciate, buone a conquistarsi il voto ma irrealizzabili di fatto, a patto di far saltare letteralmente i conti dello stato, e con un effetto fortemente depressivo sull'economia .
> ...



Mi spieghi come manovre espansive, su un'economia in recessione, porterebbero ad un effetto depressivo?
Mi sai dire se esiste una correlazione tra conti pubblici ed economia reale?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi come manovre espansive, su un'economia in recessione, porterebbero ad un effetto depressivo?
> Mi sai dire se esiste una correlazione tra conti pubblici ed economia reale?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> grazie al ***** mi verrebbe da risponderti.
> Certamente non è una laurea che definisce il livello di comprensione di un argomento e la autorevolezza dell'opinione ma visto che era sotteso nel post iniziale (o cosi ho equivocato) ho voluto solo porre l'accento sul fatto hce mi ritengo sufficentemente preparato per criticare un argomento. Ma l'onere della prova spetta a chi ha lanciato la proposta e, al netto della cortina fumogena sparsa attorno, giustificare quanto sostenuto. Cosa che la lega ed il M5S non hanno fatto perchè nel contratto (una triste rivisitazione del più famoso contratto sottoposto dal nostro ex amato bresidente agli italiani) non è specificato nel dettaglio da dove attingere le risorse e quali saranno/sarebbero i benefici reali per gli italiani e non per gli elettori, tralasciando le naturali reazioni internazionali.
> 
> L'exploit del M5S in alcune zone non è determinato solo dalla stanchezza verso una vecchia politica ma anche e sopratutto dalla faciloneria delle proposte lanciate, buone a conquistarsi il voto ma irrealizzabili di fatto, a patto di far saltare letteralmente i conti dello stato, e con un effetto fortemente depressivo sull'economia .
> ...



Quando vinse il PD, o berlusconi ancora prima, mai mi sarei permesso di accusare gli elettori.
Avrei manifestato il mio disappunto, certo, ma dare dei folli/incauti/ignoranti al 50% degli elettori mi sembra un po semplicistico e superficiale.
Ci sono precise dinamiche sociali che hanno portato ad una tale situazione, la scelta degli italiani va rispettata.
Nessun voto è un errore: l'unico errore è pensare che il proprio voto abbia valore più elevato degli altri, in virtù di chissà quale superiorita tecnica, morale o politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> l'unico errore è pensare che il proprio voto abbia valore morale più elevato degli altri, in virtù di chissà quale superiorita tecnica, morale o politica.



clap clap clap


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando vinse il PD, o berlusconi ancora prima, mai mi sarei permesso di accusare gli elettori.
> Avrei manifestato il mio disappunto, certo, ma dare dei folli/incauti/ignoranti al 50% degli elettori mi sembra un po semplicistico e superficiale.
> Ci sono precise dinamiche sociali che hanno portato ad una tale situazione, la scelta degli italiani va rispettata.
> Nessun voto è un errore: l'unico errore è pensare che il proprio voto abbia valore morale più elevato degli altri, in virtù di chissà quale superiorita tecnica, morale o politica.



Beh, insomma, posso capire che il PD abbia fregato gli elettori e gli italiani in genere, ma chi vota Berlusconi sa bene cosa vota,
non me la sento di giustificarli


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Maggio 2018)

Ma la gente si rende conto che il rapporto deficit pil è cresciuto (e non di poco) con Monti, Letta, Renzi e Gentiloni? La cosa drammatica è che la crescita del rapporto è stata colpa di un drastico taglio del PIL.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma la gente si rende conto che il rapporto deficit pil è cresciuto (e non di poco) con Monti, Letta, Renzi e Gentiloni? La cosa drammatica è che la crescita del rapporto è stata colpa di un drastico taglio del PIL.



È una causa persa, proprio non ci arrivano.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> È una causa persa, proprio non ci arrivano.



Escluderei che la causa sia una mancanza di acume, sono cifre ufficiali che chiunque può verificare,
direi che il tifo prevale sulla razionalità


----------



## vota DC (19 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> perchè tu credi davvero che la flat tax cosi configurata sarà in grado di aiutare l'economia o comporterà solo un enorme buco nei conti pubblici che non sarà possibile colmare?



Conti pubblici sono separati da economia, basta vedere gli USA. Il problema appunto è che gli USA fanno come i famosi sovrani rinascimentali con i banchieri fiorentini, l'Italia ha meno potere politico.
Il problema secondo me è che attualmente hanno messo un sistema dove il datore di lavoro paga il 65% ma se fa il funambolo dei contratti paga ZERO e anzi becca più rimborsi di quello che spende, però così il mondo del lavoro non corrisponde più al lavoro effettivo e nascono miriadi di aziende che non si capisce cosa fanno perché come obiettivo principale è prendere gli incentivi. Non troppo diverso dal fenomeno dei palazzinari nei paesi che si spopolano pieni di case vuote.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Conti pubblici sono separati da economia, basta vedere gli USA. Il problema appunto è che gli USA fanno come i famosi sovrani rinascimentali con i banchieri fiorentini, l'Italia ha meno potere politico.
> Il problema secondo me è che attualmente hanno messo un sistema dove il datore di lavoro paga il 65% ma se fa il funambolo dei contratti paga ZERO e anzi becca più rimborsi di quello che spende, però così il mondo del lavoro non corrisponde più al lavoro effettivo e nascono miriadi di aziende che non si capisce cosa fanno perché come obiettivo principale è prendere gli incentivi. Non troppo diverso dal fenomeno dei palazzinari nei paesi che si spopolano pieni di case vuote.



Intervenire please, l'esatto contrario di quello che hanno fatto i governi fino ad ora


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> clap clap clap


Lollo, devo quotare tutte le volte che hai insultato chi non votava Forza Italia (in forumfree  ) e chi non vota oggi 5Stelle?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lollo, devo quotare tutte le volte che hai insultato chi non votava Forza Italia (in forumfree  ) e chi non vota oggi 5Stelle?



Che vuol dire in passato tutti abbiamo sbagliato ( ho votato la Lega - Il nano e il PD ) poi ho visto la luce


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2018)

Tra l'altro, noto soltanto adesso che la "separazione bancaria" si è trasformata nella fondazione di una Banca d'investimento speculare alla CDP, altro che abolizione della legge Amato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire in passato tutti abbiamo sbagliato ( ho votato la Lega - Il nano e il PD ) poi ho visto la luce



Grossi sbagli, ma almeno vuol dire che seguivi delle tue idee, non eri un fans a prescindere, come purtroppo molti,
fra l'altro il fondamento delle democrazie è l'alternanza, pertanto è doveroso valutare e eventualmente riconsiderare il proprio voto.

Bravo!

PS pero votare il nano...


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2018)

> Nessun voto è un errore...


 beh, dipende, estraniamoci un attimo dalla realtà e prendiamo per gioco uno scenario così:

Nel primitivo mondo di Puzzonia si avvicinano le elezioni: ci saranno tre candidati e tra loro dovrà essere eletto il capo del mondo. L'unico obbligo di programma che hanno i candidati è quello di proporre come dividere tra gli* abitanti le ultime galline (n.b. nessun gallo) rimaste al mondo, che sono 133. Gli abitanti sono 100 e ben 51 di loro è privo di nozioni matematiche.
I tre candidati, che per comodità chiameremo: Pino Verde, Bruno Ciottolo e Massimo Precipizio propongo i seguenti programmi elettorali:
A) Pino Verde propone di dare 1 gallina a testa e spendere i restanti 33 per organizzare corsi di matematica, gratuiti (dandoli ai docenti al termine di ogni corso)
B) Bruno Ciottolo propone di dare 1,33 galline a testa ma istituisce corsi di matematica a pagamento (pagabili con 1/3 di gallina) 
C) Massimo Precipizio dice che rinuncerà ad una parte della Gallina che gli sarebbe toccata dividendole equamente e così facendo riuscirà a dare 2 galline a testa a tutti.
Massimo Precipizio prende più voti di tutti. puoi però affermare che nessun voto sia "sbagliato" ? Cioè, quando nelle elezione vince chi promette fandonie (e nel passato hai più di un esempio) è solo colpa sua, o anche di chi non ha voluto o potuto coglierle (o le ha colte ma se ne è fregato pur di veder perdere l' "avversario"?)


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> beh, dipende, estraniamoci un attimo dalla realtà e prendiamo per gioco uno scenario così:
> 
> Nel primitivo mondo di Puzzonia si avvicinano le elezioni: ci saranno tre candidati e tra loro dovrà essere eletto il capo del mondo. L'unico obbligo di programma che hanno i candidati è quello di proporre come dividere tra gli* abitanti le ultime galline (n.b. nessun gallo) rimaste al mondo, che sono 133. Gli abitanti sono 100 e ben 51 di loro è privo di nozioni matematiche.
> I tre candidati, che per comodità chiameremo: Pino Verde, Bruno Ciottolo e Massimo Precipizio propongo i seguenti programmi elettorali:
> ...


L'esempio non mi dispiace. In generale sono d'accordo con il non livellamento totale e teorico di tutti i voti. 

Vorrei capire meglio, perchè magari mi sbaglio....faccio un esempio scemo: se si candidassero che so Hitler e Martin Luther King per una stessa nazione direste ancora che "nessun voto è un errore"?
Se la risposta è no, allora decade questo appiattimento. Infatti potrei proseguire proponendo come candidati Berlusconi e Martin Luther King, e poi Berlusconi (attuale, così diventa facile) e il m5s (bello poter nominare un gruppo di persone, e non il singolo).

Se questo governo dovesse fallire PIU' dei governi precedenti, dirò senza problemi che il non livellamento c'era davvero, ma il voto qualitativamente peggiore l'ho dato io.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grossi sbagli, ma almeno vuol dire che seguivi delle tue idee, non eri un fans a prescindere, come purtroppo molti,
> fra l'altro il fondamento delle democrazie è l'alternanza, pertanto è doveroso valutare e eventualmente riconsiderare il proprio voto.
> 
> Bravo!
> ...



Parliamo di fine anno 90 è..


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'esempio non mi dispiace. In generale sono d'accordo con il non livellamento totale e teorico di tutti i voti.
> 
> Vorrei capire meglio, perchè magari mi sbaglio....faccio un esempio scemo: se si candidassero che so Hitler e Martin Luther King per una stessa nazione direste ancora che "nessun voto è un errore"?
> Se la risposta è no, allora decade questo appiattimento. Infatti potrei proseguire proponendo come candidati Berlusconi e Martin Luther King, e poi Berlusconi (attuale, così diventa facile) e il m5s (bello poter nominare un gruppo di persone, e non il singolo).
> ...



Interessante... Ti rispondo meglio appena ho un po' di tempo in più... Potrebbe anche essere lunedì


----------



## PM3 (20 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> PM3 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Mi spieghi come manovre espansive, su un'economia in recessione, porterebbero ad un effetto depressivo?
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> beh, dipende, estraniamoci un attimo dalla realtà e prendiamo per gioco uno scenario così:
> 
> Nel primitivo mondo di Puzzonia si avvicinano le elezioni: ci saranno tre candidati e tra loro dovrà essere eletto il capo del mondo. L'unico obbligo di programma che hanno i candidati è quello di proporre come dividere tra gli* abitanti le ultime galline (n.b. nessun gallo) rimaste al mondo, che sono 133. Gli abitanti sono 100 e ben 51 di loro è privo di nozioni matematiche.
> I tre candidati, che per comodità chiameremo: Pino Verde, Bruno Ciottolo e Massimo Precipizio propongo i seguenti programmi elettorali:
> ...



Condivisibile, pertanto ritengo che sei entrato nel mio ordine d'idee di bocciare i governi PD e Fi e provare un alternativa diatralmente opposta,
se no non riuscirei a trovare un senso al tuo esempio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> PM3 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Mi spieghi come manovre espansive, su un'economia in recessione, porterebbero ad un effetto depressivo?
> ...


----------



## leviatano (23 Maggio 2018)

Oggi chi ci ha minacciato?
Il Senatore Palpatine? Darth Fener? 
Goku e Vegeta?
Belzebù? Chtultu?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Oggi chi ci ha minacciato?
> Il Senatore Palpatine? Darth Fener?
> Goku e Vegeta?
> Belzebù? Chtultu?




Ho appena letto una dichiarazione di junker:

"Abbiamo gli strumenti di tortura in cantina" per i paesi ribelli. 

L'articolo del telegrah originale ha questo titolo per cercarlo su google

"Juncker's 'torture tools' are useless against Italy's well-armed uprising "


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2018)

Conte: sono andibadigo berghe vingo


----------



## leviatano (25 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto una dichiarazione di junker:
> 
> "Abbiamo gli strumenti di tortura in cantina" per i paesi ribelli.
> 
> ...



Alla grande! questo si confonde con quello che fa quando è ubriaco e va a donne di facili costumi in tenuta bdsm.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto una dichiarazione di junker:
> 
> "Abbiamo gli strumenti di tortura in cantina" per i paesi ribelli.
> 
> ...



Juncker è un pazzo pericoloso.
Dovrebbe essere messo in condizione di non nuocere.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto una dichiarazione di junker:
> 
> "Abbiamo gli strumenti di tortura in cantina" per i paesi ribelli.
> 
> ...



Pensasse a tracannare vini col suo amichetto Shultz.
Comunque l'articolo del Telegraph dice che l'Italia, con un governo forte e che non si facvia intimorire, può tranquilla,ente ignorare le minacce del vinazzaro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensasse a tracannare vini col suo amichetto Shultz.
> Comunque l'articolo del Telegraph dice che l'Italia, con un governo forte e che non si facvia intimorire, può tranquilla,ente ignorare le minacce del vinazzaro.



Speriamo di non fare la fine di Tsipras


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non fare la fine di Tsipras



Tsipras si è disgustosamente venduto, mentre Varoufakis ha fatto il codardo: sapeva perfettamente come uscire dall'euro, ma se l'è fatta sotto. 
Inoltre l'Italia non è la Grecia, siamo comunque la terza economia dell'UE (soprattutto adesso che il Regno Unito ha lasciato) e il clima di sfiducia nei confronti dell'UE è molto più alto del 2015 e non so come andrebbe a finire se se ne uscisse l'ennesimo governo dell'austerità. 
Non dimentichiamo poi che nel pollaio Italia ci sono pure gli interessi dello zio Sam e si sa che ultimamente non va molto d'accordo con l'UE.


----------

